# windows module installer has stopped working



## bigguyjames34 (Mar 10, 2012)

I just received an emachines computer with vista home premium. I am trying to update it. But i get the message module installer has stopped working. I went to services and right clicked on windows modules installer and clicked on properties to make sure it was on manual. Stopped and restarted the service but to no avail. How do i update my computer when the trustedinstaller.exe doesn't work. http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/images/smilies/new/banghead.gif


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start, search, and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:- (pressing enter after each command)

Net stop wuauserv
cd %systemroot%
Ren SoftwareDistribution SoftwareDistribution.old
Net start wuauserv

Restart and try your updates now.


----------



## bigguyjames34 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello, i did everything you told me to and restarted my computer. I then down loaded .net framework 3.5. But on installation i still got the message windows modules installer has stopped working. also i get the message windows cant check for updates. I dont know if this helps any but i checked to see what version of vista home premium i have on it and i did not even say service pack one.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you have already tried a little of this looks like you need more:-

Unable to install updates in Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows Server 2008 and Windows Server 2008 R2


----------

